# Lip Sync Battle – Luis Fonsi vs. Joan Smalls (6x)



## Musik (15 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## tinymama21 (29 Juni 2020)

I am loving these Lip Sync Battle photos, thanks to the posters!


----------

